# Sudbury Ont yarn shops



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

Will be going to Canada and near Sudbury this summer, just wanted to know if there were any yarn shops that carry unusual or good priced yarns.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I lived in Sudbury for 10 years. I haven't been there is almost 10 years, so I'm sure a LOT has changed. I used to go to Walmart or Zellers for yarn. 
You said you're going near Sudbury, just curious as to where. Crystal.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

welcome to canada i went on the net and found you a few hope this helps sweet yarns inc sorry didn't find an adress maybe if you ask you will house of yarns 827 barrydowne rd sudburry phone 705-521-0303 diane's creative elements 196 front st west nipissing sturgeon falls 705-753-4545 diane is a sweatheart tell her laurette from kap sent you not sure if this is the right address i think so i don't have her card on hand she is right on the highway and she just moved location hope these help you out some good luck and happy holliday


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

check out sweaterbabe.com - they have a LYS locater.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I was born and raised in Sudbury but we always bought yarn from Walmart or Zellers, Im sure if you look in the phone book you will find a lot of stores , Sudbury is a big city and you will enjoy yourself there, have not been home for over 15 years now , I do tend to miss it ....


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

CrystalP We will be in Whitefish Falls for vacation later this summer. Also thanks to everyone for the quick and informative information. I will try to get to as many of these places as time permits. We have been going to Whitefish Falls since 1965-at least I have, my husband has been going there since 1954. We always enjoy the beauty and many friends we have made there. Thanks Again


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

where is whitefish falls haven't heard of it


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

It is on Hwy 17-between Espinola and Little Current, Ont.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

there's good fishin' there


Irsette said:


> CrystalP We will be in Whitefish Falls for vacation later this summer. Also thanks to everyone for the quick and informative information. I will try to get to as many of these places as time permits. We have been going to Whitefish Falls since 1965-at least I have, my husband has been going there since 1954. We always enjoy the beauty and many friends we have made there. Thanks Again


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a new store in town called Sweet Yarns. The lady is very friendly and helpful. It is close to the 4 corners. Prices are high. There is all kinds of yarns. Many imported yarns.
A very good selection.
About 8 customers were in the store.
The address is 2354 Long Lake Rd Unit B

The phonenumber is 705 586-4648.
e-mail address [email protected]

I don't live in Sudbury. I am visiting my daughter.
A lady in Walmart told me about the store.

Have a great day
dirgni


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

my brother lives in blind river they own vegas fabrics


----------

